# Những dấu hiệu cho biết thai nhi vẫn đang phát triển khỏe mạnh



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (15/2/19)

Trong quá trình mang ai người mẹ nào cũng mong muốn con mình phát triển khỏe mạnh, điều này phụ thuộc vào lối sống sinh hoạt của người mẹ. Chính vì thế mẹ cần có lối sống khoa học lành mạnh, một chế độ ăn uống cân bằng, bổ dưỡng, chú ý luyện tập thể thao và khám thai đều đặn theo lịch định kỳ.




Ngoài ra để biết được con yêu mình có đang phát triển khỏe mạnh hay không thì mẹ có thể dựa vào những dấu hiệu sau:
*-Tăng cân đều đặn*
Nếu thấy cơ thể tăng cân đều đặn thì mẹ có thể yên tâm răng thai nhi đang phát triển khỏe mạnh, đang hấp thụ dinh dưỡng từ người mẹ rất tốt. Thông thường trong thời gian mang thai mẹ sẽ tăng từ 10-12 kg.
*-Mức huyết áp của người mẹ bình thường*
Những dấu hiệu cho thấy huyết áp không bình thường đều ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của thai nhi. Cùng với đó là những nguy cơ tai nạn trong thai kỳ cũng tiềm ẩn những nguy hiểm cho thai nhi. Vì vậy mẹ cần quan tâm đến vấn đề này để có cách xử lý kịp thời.
*-Một số cơn đau nhẹ*
Khi thai nhi lớn dần thì việc xuất hiện một số cơn đau do thai nhì chèn ép lên một số bộ phận, điều này chứng tỏ rằng thai nhi đang phát triển khỏe mạnh và bình thường.
Tuy nhiên một số trường hợp mà cơn đau dữ dội kèm theo dấu hiệu ra máu thì cần phải đến gặp ngay bác sĩ để được xử lý kịp thời.
*-Chỉ số siêu âm*
Bằng việc siêu âm thì bác sĩ có thể xác định được sự phát triển của thai nhi như thế nào về chiều cao, cân nặng. Tuy vẫn có một số sai số nhỏ nhưng mẹ không cần quá lo ngại về vấn đề này nhé.
*-Nồng độ đường huyết bình thường*
Nồng độ đường huyết bình thường thì mẹ có thể an tâm rằng thai nhi đang phát triển bình thường, đối với trường hợp bất thường do bệnh tiểu đường thì mẹ cần đi khám thường  xuyên để kiểm tra tránh gây những biến chứng nguy hiểm cho thai nhi.
*-Nhịp tim của bé*
Theo dõi nhịp tim của thai nhi cũng là một dấu hiệu để biết được thai nhi có khỏe mạnh hay không.
*-Thai nhi chuyển động đều đặn*
Từ tuần thứ 18 thai nhi bắt đầu cảm nhận được những tác động từ bên ngoài, đây có lẻ là giây phút hạnh phúc nhất của bậc làm cha làm mẹ. Những hành động bất ngờ và đều đặn của thai nhi là dấu hiệu tốt chứng tỏ bé đang khỏe mạnh.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

